# BEVERAGES



## noodlez (Jun 24, 2007)

In order to cut down my soda intake, I have been drinking crystal light (lemonade or iced tea)because sometimes I just need a flavor to my water. Drinking water all of the time may be safe, but it is really BORING! So does anyone know if my drinking crystal light is actually hurting me? What other options are there to thirst-quenching drinks that don't have artificial sweetners in them?


----------



## lyn_1968 (Jul 18, 2007)

I stay away from Crystal Light. When I really want a treat, I drink spritzers. There is one particular brand I buy (I am in Canada and it is made in the US) called RW Knudson Spritzers. They have pure fruit juice and carbonated water. It doesn't quite hit the spot like a cold can of Coke, but at least it's different. I think it's still important not to drink too many though...after all it is fruit juice and carbonation bothers some people. I can find it in most grocery stores in the health food section.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author (May 24, 2007)

It all depends on if you are having problems after drinking the Crystal Light. It has artificial sweeteners in it -either Splenda or Aspertame, or something, and that can pose huge problems for many people with IBS and IBD, so just see what happens for you.I have both IBS & IBD and have cut out all soda - it's terrible for you know matter what - and I now drink water, Recharge, herbal iced tea, herbal hot tea, real cranberry juice which you can turn into a kind of soda by adding it to sparkling water. Most grocery stores now have an "organic" aisle or "natural foods" aisle where you can find better for you type drinks. Read labels and look for drinks that don't have high fructose corn syrup or artificial sweeteners in them then see what works for you. It's best if you can cut out the sugar but if you have a choice between artificial sweeteners or HFCS and sugar choose the sugar - the other two can be killers on your gut.Good luck,Elizabeth


----------



## DaBu2112 (Aug 13, 2007)

I just can't do artificial sweeteners. I'm trying to cut sugar but it's extremely difficult. Artificial sweeteners are just horrendous on me, I can't stand the taste of them anyway so I guess it's a good thing really.


----------



## megflyin (Jun 16, 2007)

I have found that I can't tolerate splenda or sugar alcohol's, but aspartame doesn't bother me. Everyone is different so I think that if you aren't getting attacks after drinking the crystal light, then it is apparently not hurting you, so I wouldn't worry about it. As far as other drinks - they all have so much sugar so I usually just stick with water, hot tea, and vanilla soy milk. But overall - you know your body best so if something doesn't trigger an attack, then i'd say its ok.


----------



## Lillett (Jun 4, 2006)

For me, and I have read, artificial sweetners may make D worse.


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

Only Real Sugar for me...........even in gum.............no artificial anything for me...........................


----------



## pmc (Aug 1, 2006)

I drink Crystal Light Lemonade every day - usually 2 16 oz bottles, and have never been able to tie it to an episode of IBS-D. I find it to be a very refreshing drink and hope you can enjoy it, also.Pmc


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

I agree that if you are drinking it.. and it isn't bothering you.. then go for it...I can drink the Lemonade To Go.. with splenda in it.. but I can't do it like every day.. So I try to mix a little with a little juice... kinda more To Go than juice.. so I get a little flavor besides lemonade all the time..Just a hint.. be aware of mineral water or water you mix things with..... the magnesium can charge up some one who is prone to D...Be careful of the organic drinks.. sure they are organic.. but is you can't do juices well.. that is what is in some of them.. so read labels.. carefully..


----------



## noodlez (Jun 24, 2007)

thanks for all your replies! I have been drinking the "to go" crystal light as well. But it is pretty diluted, like 24oz. of water for one packet. And the water is not mineral, its drinking water like Dasani or Aquafina. I've been laying off of it for this week at least to see if it makes a difference, but I don't really think it bothers me.


----------



## ibsdsufferer (Sep 3, 2007)

Anyone else got any ideas of what to add to water or other drinks which are safe for IBSD sufferers? Preferably available in the UK OR something in small packagin to carry that my fiance can bring over from USA. I can't drink any fruit juices because it goes straight through me and makes my IBSD worse, I used to drink Crystal light because it was my source of a 'sweet tasting' drink, but now i'm stuck on water and neeeeeeed something sweet!


----------



## Lauryn (Oct 10, 2007)

ibsdsufferer said:


> Anyone else got any ideas of what to add to water or other drinks which are safe for IBSD sufferers? Preferably available in the UK OR something in small packagin to carry that my fiance can bring over from USA. I can't drink any fruit juices because it goes straight through me and makes my IBSD worse, I used to drink Crystal light because it was my source of a 'sweet tasting' drink, but now i'm stuck on water and neeeeeeed something sweet!


Hi!This is just an idea, and it may not work (my IBS-D seems to be irritatingly selective), but Boots do some Juice Doctor - Hydration fix drinks. These are juice, but are so watered down that they don't seem to do anything to me. I try to keep my intake relatively low, but they make a nice change. They are available in Cranberry, Pomegranate, Blackcurrant and various others.I love the Pomegranate!May not be helpful at all, but they really hit the spot after my *tropicana* mishap!-Lauryn


----------

